# Cam board jig



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

This is a pretty handy little jig I made awhile back. Great for holding small and odd shaped parts while trying to route or sand them.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very cool. How close are your t-nuts?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

rayking49 said:


> Very cool. How close are your t-nuts?


Hi Ray - t-nuts are 2.5" on center, cams are 2.25" diameter(result of a hole saw). You can adjust the design to whatever works best for you. Works a lot better than bench cookies or no-slip pads for sign making and other projects. :smile:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I love simple jigs like that, great idea.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice idea


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

jschaben said:


> Hi Ray - t-nuts are 2.5" on center, cams are 2.25" diameter(result of a hole saw). You can adjust the design to whatever works best for you. Works a lot better than bench cookies or no-slip pads for sign making and other projects. :smile:


Neat idea, now added to my ever growing project list.


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

I was wondering how those bench cookies would work, this seem like it works better


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

aaronhl said:


> I was wondering how those bench cookies would work, this seem like it works better


Hi aaron - I've got two sets of the bench cookies. They work fine as long as the stock is dead flat. They don't hold as well as the cam board in any case. The cams are made from 1/2" plywood and on some I double them up. If I need to keep the stock up a little, like for routing through slots, I can just offset the bottom cam to raise the stock and use the top cam to lock it in.:thumbsup:


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

I think that's a great idea thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## LRTX1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Do you use that to do glue ups too? I could see glueing up picture frames easy in that jig.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

LRTX1 said:


> Do you use that to do glue ups too? I could see glueing up picture frames easy in that jig.


If they aren't too large, no problem. I have mostly switched my picture frame work to half lapped miter joints so squaring and clamping aren't much of an issue. Half laps are pretty much self squaring and you just need a spring clamp on the corners. Makes for a pretty tuff frame too.:smile:


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 18, 2012)

I made a quick run over to local Hardware store the other day, just needed 2 t-nuts. They were out of them. Now I know why.


----------



## Duck69 (Jan 27, 2011)

I know what I'm making this weekend! Lol

Thanks for sharing the idea!!


----------

